# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سراسری مردود شدم چیکار کنم؟!

## azem

سلام
پارسال ب حرف بچه های انجمن گوش ندادم بدجور ضرر کردم! من پارسال رتبم 14 هزار منطقه 2 شد یعنی می تونستم پرستاری روزانه مثلا گناباد برم. اومدم از بچه های انجمن پرسیدم 90 درصد گفتن همین امسال برو اما من گوش  نکردم و امسال حدودا رتبم 21 هزار منطقه 2 شد و پرستاری سراسری قبول نشدم. (البته چندتا پیام نور اخرش برای احتیاط زدم که اونو قبول شدم) البته هنوز ازاد نیومده و به امید خدا به احتمال زیاد پرستاری ازاد قبولم. 
حالا توصیه شما چیه این که برم پیام نور و برای سال بعد بخونم (با توجه به اینکه دیگه حالم از کنکور به هم میخوره) یا این که اگه پرستاری ازاد قبول شدم برم؟(مشکلم با ازاد شهریه سنگینش هست. کسی میدون چنده امسال؟)
ممنون

----------


## Amin6

وااى چرا بدتر شدى
ميشه توضيح بدي لطفااا

----------


## azem

> وااى چرا بدتر شدى
> ميشه توضيح بدي لطفااا


اون اخرا دوران جمع بندی خسته شده بودم و خیلی کم کاری کردم و زیست و مرور نکردم

----------


## azem

کاش یکی هم جواب بده!
42نفر دیدن تاپیک رو اما جواب ندادن

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*هیچکی دل و دماغشو نداره داداش ..*

----------


## ali7893

با توجه وضعیتت پیشنهاد میکنم ازاد بری

----------


## azem

> با توجه وضعیتت پیشنهاد میکنم ازاد بری


کی نتیجش میاد؟ جمعه؟ کسی میدونه شهریش چنده؟ شهریه به شهر هم ربط داره؟

----------


## hyun jung

> سلام
> پارسال ب حرف بچه های انجمن گوش ندادم بدجور ضرر کردم! من پارسال رتبم 14 هزار منطقه 2 شد یعنی می تونستم پرستاری روزانه مثلا گناباد برم. اومدم از بچه های انجمن پرسیدم 90 درصد گفتن همین امسال برو اما من گوش  نکردم و امسال حدودا رتبم 21 هزار منطقه 2 شد و پرستاری سراسری قبول نشدم. (البته چندتا پیام نور اخرش برای احتیاط زدم که اونو قبول شدم) البته هنوز ازاد نیومده و به امید خدا به احتمال زیاد پرستاری ازاد قبولم. 
> حالا توصیه شما چیه این که برم پیام نور و برای سال بعد بخونم (با توجه به اینکه دیگه حالم از کنکور به هم میخوره) یا این که اگه پرستاری ازاد قبول شدم برم؟(مشکلم با ازاد شهریه سنگینش هست. کسی میدون چنده امسال؟)
> ممنون


سلام
به نظر من پرستاری رو برین

----------


## Samariii

با 25 هزار منطقه 1 پرستاری طبس ازاد خودگردان قبول میشی؟؟؟

----------


## Samariii

میشه به نتایج سنجش اعتراض کرد؟؟؟

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> میشه به نتایج سنجش اعتراض کرد؟؟؟


*آره میشه ...
ولی به یه ورشونم نمیگیرن ...*  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*اگه برای سال بعد مجدد کنکور بدی
احتمال اینکه رتبت از امسال هم بدتر بشه
خیلی بیشتر از اینه که رتبت بهتر بشه
مگه اینکه واقعا با جون و دل درس بخونی
*

----------


## azem

> *اگه برای سال بعد مجدد کنکور بدی
> احتمال اینکه رتبت از امسال هم بدتر بشه
> خیلی بیشتر از اینه که رتبت بهتر بشه
> مگه اینکه واقعا با جون و دل درس بخونی
> *


میشه پیام خصوصی رو چک کنید

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام
> پارسال ب حرف بچه های انجمن گوش ندادم بدجور ضرر کردم! من پارسال رتبم 14 هزار منطقه 2 شد یعنی می تونستم پرستاری روزانه مثلا گناباد برم. اومدم از بچه های انجمن پرسیدم 90 درصد گفتن همین امسال برو اما من گوش  نکردم و امسال حدودا رتبم 21 هزار منطقه 2 شد و پرستاری سراسری قبول نشدم. (البته چندتا پیام نور اخرش برای احتیاط زدم که اونو قبول شدم) البته هنوز ازاد نیومده و به امید خدا به احتمال زیاد پرستاری ازاد قبولم. 
> حالا توصیه شما چیه این که برم پیام نور و برای سال بعد بخونم (با توجه به اینکه دیگه حالم از کنکور به هم میخوره) یا این که اگه پرستاری ازاد قبول شدم برم؟(مشکلم با ازاد شهریه سنگینش هست. کسی میدون چنده امسال؟)
> ممنون


تو این شرایط هستش که که بهتره بهتر خودتو بشناسی
که کی هستی و از خودت و زندگی و آیندت چی میخای
پول بیشتر دوس داری
رشته خاص رو عشقته
دانشگاه خاص و شهر خاص
........................
هرچی بهتر به همین چند خط سوال جواب بدی راحت تر راهتو پیدا میکنی
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## yasser0411

من یه سال پشت کنکور موندم ولی موندنم هیچ ارزشی نداشتت
سال اول شدم 10 هزار سال دوم 5200 اما با این رتبه حتی پرستاری تبریز نیم سال دوم هم قبول نشدم
پرستاری مراغه قبول شدم
رفع اسپم : اگه میگی از هرچی کنکوره متنفری دیگه نمیشه کاری کرد الان حس پشیمونی داری میگی امسال میشه
نمی گم نمیشه اما شدنش خیلی سخته
شهریه آزاد هم هر ترم حدودا 4 تومن

----------


## azem

> من یه سال پشت کنکور موندم ولی موندنم هیچ ارزشی نداشتت
> سال اول شدم 10 هزار سال دوم 5200 اما با این رتبه حتی پرستاری تبریز نیم سال دوم هم قبول نشدم
> پرستاری مراغه قبول شدم


اگر مث من بدتر میشدی اونوقت ارزشش رو میفهمیدی

----------


## F.konkoor97

یههه سوال هرکی میدونه خواهشا جواب بده!با ترازه ۷۹۴۰ میشه پرستاری آزاد تهران قبول شد؟؟؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> من یه سال پشت کنکور موندم ولی موندنم هیچ ارزشی نداشتت
> سال اول شدم 10 هزار سال دوم 5200 اما با این رتبه حتی پرستاری تبریز نیم سال دوم هم قبول نشدم
> پرستاری مراغه قبول شدم


منم 14 هزار شدم
2 هزار هم میشدم
تفاوتی به حالم نداشت
بازهم روانشناسی پیام نور میزدم 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasser0411

اگه میگی از هرچی کنکوره متنفری دیگه نمیشه کاری کرد الان حس پشیمونی داری میگی امسال میشه
نمی گم نمیشه اما شدنش خیلی سخته
شهریه آزاد هم هر ترم حدودا 4 تومن

----------


## azem

> تو این شرایط هستش که که بهتره بهتر خودتو بشناسی
> که کی هستی و از خودت و زندگی و آیندت چی میخای
> پول بیشتر دوس داری
> رشته خاص رو عشقته
> دانشگاه خاص و شهر خاص
> ........................
> هرچی بهتر به همین چند خط سوال جواب بدی راحت تر راهتو پیدا میکنی


راستش بیشتر از همه شغل تضیمینی مد نظرمه
ک پرستاری نسبت به سایر رشته هابهتره

----------


## F.konkoor97

ینی هیچ کس نمیدونه؟

----------


## F.konkoor97

ینی هیچ کس نمیدونه؟😕😕

----------


## azem

> اگه میگی از هرچی کنکوره متنفری دیگه نمیشه کاری کرد الان حس پشیمونی داری میگی امسال میشه
> نمی گم نمیشه اما شدنش خیلی سخته
> شهریه آزاد هم هر ترم حدودا 4 تومن


افزایش نداشته امسال؟

----------


## azem

> ینی هیچ کس نمیدونه؟�����������


از انتخاب رشته هیوا استفاده کن

----------


## F.konkoor97

آخه خیلی تناقض داره!بر اساس تراز میبینم قبولم ولی با رتبه کشوریم فاصله داره نمیدونم کدوم درسته

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام
> پارسال ب حرف بچه های انجمن گوش ندادم بدجور ضرر کردم! من پارسال رتبم 14 هزار منطقه 2 شد یعنی می تونستم پرستاری روزانه مثلا گناباد برم. اومدم از بچه های انجمن پرسیدم 90 درصد گفتن همین امسال برو اما من گوش  نکردم و امسال حدودا رتبم 21 هزار منطقه 2 شد و پرستاری سراسری قبول نشدم. (البته چندتا پیام نور اخرش برای احتیاط زدم که اونو قبول شدم) البته هنوز ازاد نیومده و به امید خدا به احتمال زیاد پرستاری ازاد قبولم. 
> حالا توصیه شما چیه این که برم پیام نور و برای سال بعد بخونم (با توجه به اینکه دیگه حالم از کنکور به هم میخوره) یا این که اگه پرستاری ازاد قبول شدم برم؟(مشکلم با ازاد شهریه سنگینش هست. کسی میدون چنده امسال؟)
> ممنون


یاعلی بگو و پرستاری رو برو

----------


## ZAPATA

> راستش بیشتر از همه شغل تضیمینی مد نظرمه
> ک پرستاری نسبت به سایر رشته هابهتره


شغل تضمینی
یعنی توان و مهارت خوب خودت
تو هر شغلی تو تلاشت این باشه بهترین باشی
خیلی جاها تورو میخان
.............
یه نیم نگاهی هم به بند پ داشته باشی بدک نیست

----------


## Dayi

پرستاری ازاد اگ اوردی برو ترم دو مرخصی بگیر واس کنکور 98 هم بخون  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## azem

> پرستاری ازاد اگ اوردی برو ترم دو مرخصی بگیر واس کنکور 98 هم بخون


خودمم بهش فکر کردم

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> منم 14 هزار شدم
> 2 هزار هم میشدم
> تفاوتی به حالم نداشت
> بازهم روانشناسی پیام نور میزدم


*میتونم بپرسم چرا ؟؟!!*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Melikamg

> شغل تضمینی
> یعنی توان و مهارت خوب خودت
> تو هر شغلی تو تلاشت این باشه بهترین باشی
> خیلی جاها تورو میخان
> .............
> یه نیم نگاهی هم به بند پ داشته باشی بدک نیست


سلام زاپاتا تبریک ک تو رشته مورد علاقه ات قبول شدی 
واقعیت من مردود شدم برام جالب بود ک 2 تا غیرانتفاعی هم حسابداری زده بودم ولی کلا قبول نشدم 
امسال یعنی همه عاشق حسابداری و اقتصاد شدن؟؟

----------


## Melikamg

> خودمم بهش فکر کردم


خب اخه شما اگر مرخصی بگیرید باید پول شهریه ثابت رو بدید یعنی تقری

----------


## asalshah

_بنظرم ازاد برو_

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام زاپاتا تبریک ک تو رشته مورد علاقه ات قبول شدی 
> واقعیت من مردود شدم برام جالب بود ک 2 تا غیرانتفاعی هم حسابداری زده بودم ولی کلا قبول نشدم 
> امسال یعنی همه عاشق حسابداری و اقتصاد شدن؟؟


ممنون عزیز
......................
رتبت چند شد که قبول نشدی !؟!
......................
شاید هم میشه ! :: یعنی یه فکر از قبل شده نباشه :: گاهی آدم انتخابش در شرایط فشار و محدودیت هستش که علاقه نشون میده

----------


## ZAPATA

> *میتونم بپرسم چرا ؟؟!!*


چون بازهم پزشکی مشهد قبول نمیشدم
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> چون بازهم پزشکی مشهد قبول نمیشدم


*سال چندمت بود داداش ؟؟!
بعدشم مگه همه چیز پزشکیه ؟؟ اونم حتما مشهد .. ؟!!*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

> *سال چندمت بود داداش ؟؟!
> بعدشم مگه همه چیز پزشکیه ؟؟ اونم حتما مشهد .. ؟!!*


دیگه پزشکی دوس داش
مشهدشم دوس داش
..............................
تهران و هاروارد و جان هاپکینز رم بگن برو نمیرم
 :Yahoo (4): 
البته واسه تخصص بهش فک میکنم

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> دیگه پزشکی دوس داش
> مشهدشم دوس داش
> ..............................
> تهران و هاروارد و جان هاپکینز رم بگن برو نمیرم
> 
> البته واسه تخصص بهش فک میکنم


*ینی تا حالا تو عمرم اینجوری قانع نشده بودم ..*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad gavad

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## reza2018

> سلام
> پارسال ب حرف بچه های انجمن گوش ندادم بدجور ضرر کردم! من پارسال رتبم 14 هزار منطقه 2 شد یعنی می تونستم پرستاری روزانه مثلا گناباد برم. اومدم از بچه های انجمن پرسیدم 90 درصد گفتن همین امسال برو اما من گوش  نکردم و امسال حدودا رتبم 21 هزار منطقه 2 شد و پرستاری سراسری قبول نشدم. (البته چندتا پیام نور اخرش برای احتیاط زدم که اونو قبول شدم) البته هنوز ازاد نیومده و به امید خدا به احتمال زیاد پرستاری ازاد قبولم. 
> حالا توصیه شما چیه این که برم پیام نور و برای سال بعد بخونم (با توجه به اینکه دیگه حالم از کنکور به هم میخوره) یا این که اگه پرستاری ازاد قبول شدم برم؟(مشکلم با ازاد شهریه سنگینش هست. کسی میدون چنده امسال؟)
> ممنون


سلام....بستگی به خودت داره اینکه می تونی یکسال دیگه این شرایط رو تحمل کنی یانه .بنظر من امسال بری بهتره.

----------


## roz1377

> من یه سال پشت کنکور موندم ولی موندنم هیچ ارزشی نداشتت
> سال اول شدم 10 هزار سال دوم 5200 اما با این رتبه حتی پرستاری تبریز نیم سال دوم هم قبول نشدم
> پرستاری مراغه قبول شدم
> رفع اسپم : اگه میگی از هرچی کنکوره متنفری دیگه نمیشه کاری کرد الان حس پشیمونی داری میگی امسال میشه
> نمی گم نمیشه اما شدنش خیلی سخته
> شهریه آزاد هم هر ترم حدودا 4 تومن


پارسال با رتبه بدتر از این علوم ازمایشگاهی تبریز  قبول شدن  . شما به غیر از پرستاری رشته دیگه ای رو انتخاب کرده بودین

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام ، این که بخوانی یا نخوانی به خودت مربوط هست ولی کنکور 98 خیلی سنگین تراز 97 هست  ، احتمال بدتر شدن هم هست به جای بهتر شدن.
شهریه دانشگاه آزاد هم ثابت نیست ، ولی برای رشته ی پرستاری از ترمی 2میلیون تا ترمی حداکثر5میلیون و نیم میتوانه باشه ، بستگی به واحد های دروس عملی و کارگاهی که گرانترهستن داره ، ولی خب میتوانی 6 ترمه تموم کنی اگرزرنگ باشی و محکم بخوانی و معدلت بیاد بالای 17 ،میتوانی هرترم24 واحد برداری ، زیر17 هر ترم 20 واحد . هر ترم هم 4 ماه هست.

----------


## Samariii

> سلام ، این که بخوانی یا نخوانی به خودت مربوط هست ولی کنکور 98 خیلی سنگین تراز 97 هست  ، احتمال بدتر شدن هم هست به جای بهتر شدن.
> شهریه دانشگاه آزاد هم ثابت نیست ، ولی برای رشته ی پرستاری از ترمی 2میلیون تا ترمی حداکثر5میلیون و نیم میتوانه باشه ، بستگی به واحد های دروس عملی و کارگاهی که گرانترهستن داره ، ولی خب میتوانی 6 ترمه تموم کنی اگرزرنگ باشی و محکم بخوانی و معدلت بیاد بالای 17 ،میتوانی هرترم24 واحد برداری ، زیر17 هر ترم 20 واحد . هر ترم هم 4 ماه هست.




ببخشید میخواستم بدونم کارشناسی سوابق تحصیلی دانشگاه ازاد کی دانشجویان به دانشگاه میرن یعنی ورودی کی هستن؟

----------


## Samariii

> سلام ، این که بخوانی یا نخوانی به خودت مربوط هست ولی کنکور 98 خیلی سنگین تراز 97 هست  ، احتمال بدتر شدن هم هست به جای بهتر شدن.
> شهریه دانشگاه آزاد هم ثابت نیست ، ولی برای رشته ی پرستاری از ترمی 2میلیون تا ترمی حداکثر5میلیون و نیم میتوانه باشه ، بستگی به واحد های دروس عملی و کارگاهی که گرانترهستن داره ، ولی خب میتوانی 6 ترمه تموم کنی اگرزرنگ باشی و محکم بخوانی و معدلت بیاد بالای 17 ،میتوانی هرترم24 واحد برداری ، زیر17 هر ترم 20 واحد . هر ترم هم 4 ماه هست.




ببخشید میخواستم بدونم کارشناسی سوابق تحصیلی دانشگاه ازاد کی دانشجویان به دانشگاه میرن یعنی ورودی کی هستن؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> ببخشید میخواستم بدونم کارشناسی سوابق تحصیلی دانشگاه ازاد کی دانشجویان به دانشگاه میرن یعنی ورودی کی هستن؟


سوابق تحصیلی دیگه نیمه اول و دوم نداره ، مگر با آزمونش که هنوز نتیجه  ی اون رو سازمان سنجش اعلام نکرده
شما میری دانشگاه ، هر وقت بری فرقی نداره اما باید زود رفت یعنی قبل از مهلت انتخاب رشته چون اگر مهلت انتخاب واحد تموم بشه ، سایت بسته میشه و نمیتوانی انتخاب واحد کنی ، پس هرچه زودتر بهتر . برای دانشگاه ازاد اول از سایت آزمون ، ثبت نام میکنی و بهت یه رسید میده ، هزینه اش نمیدونم چقدره الان ، خلاصه پرینت اون رسید رو میبری دانشگاه آزاد شهرتون و یک سری مدارک که لازم داری بهت میگه میبری ،  مثل گواهی موقت تحصیلی یا اصل مدرک دیپلم یا کپی شناسنامه و چک سفید امضا و غیره ، اینارو تهیه میکنی و میبری ، ترم اول هم خودشون واست انتخاب واحد میکنند چون آشنا نیستی ، اما میتونی تغییرش بدی .
من اطلاع ندارم کی سایت ازمون ثبت نام میکنه چون اونم مهلت خاص خودش داره  ، بهترین کار اینه شما فردا صبح بری دانشگاه ازاد شهرتون ، یا اگر برداشتن تماس بگیری تا بهت اطلاع دقیق بدن

----------


## INFERNAL

> سلام
> پارسال ب حرف بچه های انجمن گوش ندادم بدجور ضرر کردم! من پارسال رتبم 14 هزار منطقه 2 شد یعنی می تونستم پرستاری روزانه مثلا گناباد برم. اومدم از بچه های انجمن پرسیدم 90 درصد گفتن همین امسال برو اما من گوش  نکردم و امسال حدودا رتبم 21 هزار منطقه 2 شد و پرستاری سراسری قبول نشدم. (البته چندتا پیام نور اخرش برای احتیاط زدم که اونو قبول شدم) البته هنوز ازاد نیومده و به امید خدا به احتمال زیاد پرستاری ازاد قبولم. 
> حالا توصیه شما چیه این که برم پیام نور و برای سال بعد بخونم (با توجه به اینکه دیگه حالم از کنکور به هم میخوره) یا این که اگه پرستاری ازاد قبول شدم برم؟(مشکلم با ازاد شهریه سنگینش هست. کسی میدون چنده امسال؟)
> ممنون


دوست عزیز شما دیگه اصن حرف کنکور رو نزن،پرستاری رو آوردی با کله برو

----------


## Samariii

> سوابق تحصیلی دیگه نیمه اول و دوم نداره ، مگر با آزمونش که هنوز نتیجه  ی اون رو سازمان سنجش اعلام نکرده
> شما میری دانشگاه ، هر وقت بری فرقی نداره اما باید زود رفت یعنی قبل از مهلت انتخاب رشته چون اگر مهلت انتخاب واحد تموم بشه ، سایت بسته میشه و نمیتوانی انتخاب واحد کنی ، پس هرچه زودتر بهتر . برای دانشگاه ازاد اول از سایت آزمون ، ثبت نام میکنی و بهت یه رسید میده ، هزینه اش نمیدونم چقدره الان ، خلاصه پرینت اون رسید رو میبری دانشگاه آزاد شهرتون و یک سری مدارک که لازم داری بهت میگه میبری ،  مثل گواهی موقت تحصیلی یا اصل مدرک دیپلم یا کپی شناسنامه و چک سفید امضا و غیره ، اینارو تهیه میکنی و میبری ، ترم اول هم خودشون واست انتخاب واحد میکنند چون آشنا نیستی ، اما میتونی تغییرش بدی .
> من اطلاع ندارم کی سایت ازمون ثبت نام میکنه چون اونم مهلت خاص خودش داره  ، بهترین کار اینه شما فردا صبح بری دانشگاه ازاد شهرتون ، یا اگر برداشتن تماس بگیری تا بهت اطلاع دقیق بدن



یعنی وقتی تو سایت دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کنی بعد نتیجه نمیاد؟؟؟ خب ادم از کجا بفهمه قبول شده یا نه؟

----------


## Samariii

> سوابق تحصیلی دیگه نیمه اول و دوم نداره ، مگر با آزمونش که هنوز نتیجه  ی اون رو سازمان سنجش اعلام نکرده
> شما میری دانشگاه ، هر وقت بری فرقی نداره اما باید زود رفت یعنی قبل از مهلت انتخاب رشته چون اگر مهلت انتخاب واحد تموم بشه ، سایت بسته میشه و نمیتوانی انتخاب واحد کنی ، پس هرچه زودتر بهتر . برای دانشگاه ازاد اول از سایت آزمون ، ثبت نام میکنی و بهت یه رسید میده ، هزینه اش نمیدونم چقدره الان ، خلاصه پرینت اون رسید رو میبری دانشگاه آزاد شهرتون و یک سری مدارک که لازم داری بهت میگه میبری ،  مثل گواهی موقت تحصیلی یا اصل مدرک دیپلم یا کپی شناسنامه و چک سفید امضا و غیره ، اینارو تهیه میکنی و میبری ، ترم اول هم خودشون واست انتخاب واحد میکنند چون آشنا نیستی ، اما میتونی تغییرش بدی .
> من اطلاع ندارم کی سایت ازمون ثبت نام میکنه چون اونم مهلت خاص خودش داره  ، بهترین کار اینه شما فردا صبح بری دانشگاه ازاد شهرتون ، یا اگر برداشتن تماس بگیری تا بهت اطلاع دقیق بدن



یعنی وقتی تو سایت دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کنی بعد نتیجه نمیاد؟؟؟ خب ادم از کجا بفهمه قبول شده یا نه؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> یعنی وقتی تو سایت دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کنی بعد نتیجه نمیاد؟؟؟ خب ادم از کجا بفهمه قبول شده یا نه؟


نتایج انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد هنوز از طریق سازمان سنجش اعلام نشده ، هروقت اعلام شد داخلش نوشته که کجا قبول شدین
سایت دانشگاه آزاد قابلیت ثبت نام نداره ، باید حضوری برید دانشگاه و ثبت نام کنید ، همونجا خودشون ثبت نامت میکنند و رمز و نام کاربری بهت میدن (ترجیحا رمز میشه شماره ملی و نام کاربری شماره دانشجویی)

----------


## Samariii

> نتایج انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد هنوز از طریق سازمان سنجش اعلام نشده ، هروقت اعلام شد داخلش نوشته که کجا قبول شدین
> سایت دانشگاه آزاد قابلیت ثبت نام نداره ، باید حضوری برید دانشگاه و ثبت نام کنید ، همونجا خودشون ثبت نامت میکنند و رمز و نام کاربری بهت میدن (ترجیحا رمز میشه شماره ملی و نام کاربری شماره دانشجویی)



شما نتایجی رو میگید که جمعه میاد؟
من منظورم اون نتایجی که هنوز تو سایت ازاد میشه انتخاب رشته کرد و تمدید شده. یعنی نباید اونجا ثبت نام کرد برای انتخاب رشته و 20 رشته رو انتخاب کرد؟؟؟

----------


## Samariii

> نتایج انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد هنوز از طریق سازمان سنجش اعلام نشده ، هروقت اعلام شد داخلش نوشته که کجا قبول شدین
> سایت دانشگاه آزاد قابلیت ثبت نام نداره ، باید حضوری برید دانشگاه و ثبت نام کنید ، همونجا خودشون ثبت نامت میکنند و رمز و نام کاربری بهت میدن (ترجیحا رمز میشه شماره ملی و نام کاربری شماره دانشجویی)



شما نتایجی رو میگید که جمعه میاد؟
من منظورم اون نتایجی که هنوز تو سایت ازاد میشه انتخاب رشته کرد و تمدید شده. یعنی نباید اونجا ثبت نام کرد برای انتخاب رشته و 20 رشته رو انتخاب کرد؟؟؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> شما نتایجی رو میگید که جمعه میاد؟
> من منظورم اون نتایجی که هنوز تو سایت ازاد میشه انتخاب رشته کرد و تمدید شده. یعنی نباید اونجا ثبت نام کرد برای انتخاب رشته و 20 رشته رو انتخاب کرد؟؟؟


درمورد اون چیزی نمیدونم متاسفانه ... ببخشید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Melikamg

> ممنون عزیز
> ......................
> رتبت چند شد که قبول نشدی !؟!
> ......................
> شاید هم میشه ! :: یعنی یه فکر از قبل شده نباشه :: گاهی آدم انتخابش در شرایط فشار و محدودیت هستش که علاقه نشون میده


14000 
اتفافا از خودت ک پرسیدم گفتی مدیریت اینا شانسم کمه ولی غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور خوبه منم غیر انتفاعی زده بودم مشاورم مطمن بود ک حداقل اونو قبول میشم ولی متاسفانه مردود شدم امسال کلا کنکور با من لج بود

----------


## ZAPATA

> 14000 
> اتفافا از خودت ک پرسیدم گفتی مدیریت اینا شانسم کمه ولی غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور خوبه منم غیر انتفاعی زده بودم مشاورم مطمن بود ک حداقل اونو قبول میشم ولی متاسفانه مردود شدم امسال کلا کنکور با من لج بود


میشه لطفن کارنامتو ببینم
 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Amirsolo

- موضوع: سراسری مردود شدم چیکار کنم؟!
+ گریه کن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vahidz771

بدتر از اینکه حس کنکور نداری اینه که حس درس خوندن توی دانشگاه رو هم نداشته باشی :Yahoo (3): 
بنظر من ازاد رو برو، یک ترم بخون و روحیه‌ تحلیل رفتت رو بهبود بده.
بعدش اگه اوکی بودی انصراف بده از دی تا تیر رو خوب بخون (مطمئن باش بسه چون قبلنم خوندی)
البته این شرایط خیلی خوشبینانه بود و باید شرایط فکری خانواده رو هم توی قبول کردن این موضوع درنظر بگیری
شاد باشی.

----------


## Melikamg

> فایل پیوست 82374


نمیدونم چطوری بهم امتیاز میدی 
ولی مرسی
مگه واسه مردود ها کارنامه سبز میدن؟؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> نمیدونم چطوری بهم امتیاز میدی 
> ولی مرسی
> مگه واسه مردود ها کارنامه سبز میدن؟؟


فک کنم همه کارنامه سبز رو دارن
 :Yahoo (100):

----------

